
Launchpad and Its Processes inside SQL Server ML Services - nielsb
http://www.nielsberglund.com/2017/04/13/microsoft-sql-server-r-services---internals-iii/
======
nielsb
A deep-dive into Launchpad Service and processes using #WinDbg and
ProcessExplorer

